# Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?



## Genzemann (15. Mai 2010)

*Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?*

Hi Leute,

ich habe mal zwei kurze Frage zu dieser Pumpe: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046-Watercool Edition 12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung Watercool Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung 49031

1.) Kann ich diese Pumpe irgendwie steuern/regeln? Also bei Bedarf langsamer machen?

2.) Wie schließe ich die eigentlich an den Strom an? Einfach ein Stecker vom Netzteil an die Pumpe? Weil hatte auch mal gelesen, dass die Eheim Pumpen AC/DC Wandler brauchen, weil die Pumpen mit Gleichstrom arbeiten. Ist das für diese Pumpe nicht notwendig?

Gruß


----------



## Scheolin (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?*

ähhhmmm...das was aus dem Netzteil rauskommt ist Gleichstrom...

ohne Externe Steuerung könnte man nur die Pin's vertauschen...also 12V,7V und 5V glaub ich,weiß ich aber nicht mehr so genau...

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Genzemann (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?*

Ups: ich meinte, weil die Pumpen mit Wechselstrom arbeiten, aber das Netzteil Gleichstrom liefert. Also genau anders rum - danke Scheolin


----------



## mmayr (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?*

Die Aquastream ist eine Eheim-Pumpe und lässt sich per Software regeln.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?*

Genau nimm ne Aquastream XT, die ist etwas besser. Regelung per Software über USB, mehr Funktionen und jeder updatebar.


----------



## Scheolin (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?*

guck mal hin: Das ist keine Aquastream!

Die Eheim läuft mit Wechselstrom, also muss ein AC/DC-Wandler her

und guck mal im Aquarisik Bereich nach der Eheim 1046,da ist die viel Billiger...hat halt nur keinen PC konformen Anschluss...müsstes dir dann selber was zusammenlöten

mfg Scheolin


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?*



> 1.) Kann ich diese Pumpe irgendwie steuern/regeln? Also bei Bedarf langsamer machen?


Ja, in dem du den Regler an der Pumpe verstellst.



> guck mal hin: Das ist keine Aquastream!


Wenn du mich meinst, weis ich. 



> Die Eheim läuft mit Wechselstrom, also muss ein AC/DC-Wandler her


Der schon in der Pumpe integriert ist.


----------



## Scheolin (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?*

nein,meinte nicht dich

und jetzt wo dus sagst...stimmt da ist ein Drehpoti

und das mit dem AC/DC bezog sich auf die Aquaristik Eheim, aslo die Urahnin...

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Genzemann (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?*

Super, danke euch. 
@KingPiranhas: genau die Antworten habe ich gesucht 

Gurß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> JDer schon in der Pumpe integriert ist.




Anmerkung:
Das gilt für die hier verlinkte Watercool-Eheim (wie man auch an dem Molex-Anschluss auf dem Bild erkennen könnte).
Die normale Eheim1046 12 Volt (die in er Überschrift steht) ist tatsächlich eine reine 12V AC Pumpe und braucht eine externe Wechselrichterplatine, die aber keine Regelmöglichkeit bietet.


----------



## loltheripper (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?*

Hab mir genau die bestellt und die kam mit normalem kabel für die steckdose?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?*

Wie man unschwer sehen kann, hat diese Pumpe kein Kabel dranhängen. Erst recht keins für die Steckdose.
Entweder verwechselst du was, oder du hast nicht das bekommen, was du bestellt hast, sondern etwas, dass so meilenweit von der Produktbeschreibung abweicht, dass selbst ein Blinder dies nach sehr kurzer Zeit hätte bemerken sollen.


----------



## loltheripper (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eheim 1046-12 Volt: regelbar und wie anschließbar?*

Muss dir vollkommen recht geben hab meine Lesezeichen mal wieder durchnander gebracht. Mein fehler sry


----------

